# Mud muckers may 25&26



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

We got a small group going so far. Anyoneelse plan on going?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

how many we got going? I've already got the weekend off so I'll be there with y'all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope to make it I've never been I heard its a great place to ride got to save some money to make the trip


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll be there with a few folks.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ill have the brute and maverick but Jeremy n his gf are going my buddy jason n his wife with a grizzly are going and might have 2 more grizzlys come

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool, I'll be there with a few grizzlies too.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I just saw this on their FB page. Gonna be DEEP!


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Seen that too deep will be An understatement


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya seen that and the entrance to the trails where the 2 bridges are. are underwater also should be nice riding


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Its been a while since I've been. Did they get the one bridge fixed, the one near the trails entrance?


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah they made another one


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

gf wont let me go  boat weeknd it is


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I havent been since december so I dont know about the bridge but the fourwheeler can serve as a boat also lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Getting pumped for this weekend, they're getting some rain now.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet looks like they need a lil more though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I like it when the creek is just right there at that level, MAYBE a tad deeper. When its too deep no one but lifted SxS with roof top snorkels can cross it, even then I've seen the current tip them over.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you guys see then powerline pic taken today?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

Anybody have a map or layout of the place? Besides Google Earth.


----------



## Master Yoda (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm considering going. Never been and heard its a lot of fun. All my friends are headin to holopaw firthe weekend and my gf's gotta work so if I decide to go ill be riding solo


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

We should be there sat morn hopefully Ill have my brute but if not I still have the maverick... we got 3-5 going with us wont know forsure untill last min but ur more than welcome to ride along with us my number is 9045830855 if anybody wants to meet up there just let me know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

We'll be out there Saturday morning.
Keep an eye out for my truck and my rides


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

How you like that Maverick? Is it snorkeled yet? Looks pretty fun.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Its a blast just put the outlaws on it it aint snorkeled yet but that's on the list todo the intake sits up so high to begin with I aint too worried bout it right now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibgoatin (May 14, 2013)

I'm headed out there tomorrow with a couple others from Yulee :bigok: Can't wait!


----------



## CaNAm1992 (Apr 2, 2013)

hell ya got a big group of friends going can ams brutes everything gonna be big we have been pumped for the last week havnt rode inna bout a month :flames:


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Muckers looks like it will be a blast, unfortunately I haven't been to camp at Holopaw since new years and that is where the wife wants to go. Next month I will be at muckers. 

Have fun and take lots of deep riding pics.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Where is this

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibgoatin (May 14, 2013)

In Bunell


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

ibgoatin said:


> In Bunell


What state lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Florida


----------

